# Simple Greekish Names



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 22, 2012)

In a new project I am working on I am basing the culture off of Greek and some Roman society. I've made some names but feel they are all too long. I want some simple ones so that the reader doesn't feel flustered. Here's some of the ones I have come up with...

Eradonus
Demecus
Thedas
Lydithia
Acazeus
Dynacus
Prosepherus
Acazeus
Theocleed
Pelicycus

Any thoughts? I can't think of any simple short names


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 22, 2012)

From my old AD&D 'Age of Heroes' hnadbook:

('*' = name of God or ancient VIP)

GREEK MALE NAMES:

Agis
Agler
Altair
Ambrose
Anatoli
Andrew
Anker
Apollo*
Ares*
Argus
Arsene
Atemas
Avel
Bane
Baruch
Basil
Cimon
Cletus
Cosimo
Cyril
Cyrus
Damen
Dimitri
Dinos
Dion
Dorian
Draco
Dunixi
Eneas
Etor
Feodor
Gilos
Gorka
Hali
Hermes*
Homer
Jason*
Kai
Kyros
Mentor
Milos
Nestor
Orion*
Peder
Pello
Philip
Pindar*
Plato*
Poul
Preben
Solon
Thanos
Thespis
Tytos
Todor
Uranus*
Zeno
Zeus*
Zorba
Zotikos

GREEK FEMALE NAMES

Adara
Agate
Aleka
Alena
Angele
Anthea
Arene
Arete
Ariane
Asta
Aura
Barbara
Callia
Candis
Celena
Clio*
Cloris
Cora
Cybele
Cyma
Damara
Damia
Dorisa
Drew
Echo*
Elena
Eleni
Ellen
Elna
Evania
Filia
Gaea*
Georgia
Hedia
Helen*
Helia
Hera*
Ianthe
Io*
Irene*
Iris*
Kaia
Kama
Kasana
Kepa
Lana
Leda
Lelia
Lenore
Ligia
Lonia
Lydia
Medea*
Melanie
Melissa
Mette
Mona
Myra
Nicola
Nyke*
Nora
Nyssa
Odele
Pallas
Pamela
Pandora*
Perrine
Phoebe*
Rhea*
Rhoda
Rita
Saffi
Sandra
Sibyl
Sofia
Sonia
Tessa
Thea
Thekla
Thetis
Vanessa
Vania
Xenia
Zena
Zephyr
Zoe

About half of the shorter names from those lists.

I found two things of interest:

1) Apparently, quite a few ancient folks were named after this or that deity.

2) A lot of those names are still in use in present day western society - which says something.

Straight up Roman names are a bit trickier - and more limited.  Still, I have another TSR handbook listing them.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Nov 23, 2012)

If you want to go Roman, their personal names tended to be pretty short. Relevant list.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 23, 2012)

That list of Roman Praenomens is much more extensive than the one I'm using.  Think I might swipe it, as many of the characters in my stories hail from a greco-roman empire.


----------

